# Rattling Problem



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

When i have my a/c on while in drive, there is a rattling/chattering noise coming from under the hood. It sounds like it is coming from underneath. It only happens while in drive and the a/c is on, when it is in park it does not do it! it is annoying! I was wondering if anyone knew what this problem could be. 

Also, there is a quick but loud squeak when i put the car in drive and when i hit bumps in the road, and i cannot figure out where it is coming from. It also happens when i shut the rear doors of the car hard! Help please!


----------



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what this might be ???


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

Loosen the engine accessory belt. 
Lock the belt tensioner using a 1/4" drill bit or bolt.
Remove the belt from the A/C clutch pulley.
Grab the pulley and quickly rotate it back and forth 1/8 of a turn and check for a damaged A/C Clutch Assembly; noted by obvious knocking and play in this assembly. I have also seen one case of a crankshaft harmonic balancer/pulley assembly seperate and create quite a racket / chatter. This too can be checked at this time using the same method.

As for your loud squeak, prehaps a bushing has broken on your exhaust pipe under the car. Jack, safely support it, and get under the car. Grab and shake everything. You'll find the problem if it's that loud. You can bet on it.

Good Luck.


----------



## barryh8138 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just took my 07 Altima in for the same issue. it was a loose heat shield over the Cat Converter. Everything cover by warrenty.


----------



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, I am pretty sure it is the heat shield too!


----------



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

It turns out that it was not the heat shield issue. It was some sort of exhaust pin or hanger. At some point on one pot hole or another the car must have bottomed out and the pin got bent and the exhaust and cat. converter got pushed up into the heat shield and nothing was absorbing the movement so it would rattle and squeak. All it took was a little bending and banging with the hammer and it was fixed. Now it is running great!


----------

